# Gas Explosion in Salford



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

Hopefully no urbs nearby

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11671916

Sounds like summat serious if it was heard 6 miles away


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 2, 2010)

Saw that one the news this morning. Moose isn't near there is she??


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Wookey is nearer - well, he was last time we spoke (aaaaaaaaaaaaages ago)

moose is slightly countysidey iirc

sounds like it was bloody awful


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 2, 2010)

I've heard from her, she's not that near Manchester anymore.


----------

